
Perlara (YC W16) is shutting down - teej
https://twitter.com/eperlste/status/1101188476936970240
======
teej
I felt that this was notable because of how real Ethan’s sentiments felt to
me. It’s the exact opposite of an “incredible journey” non-answer to why a
company is shutting its doors.

